# MeCoffee and MeBarista PID for Silvia



## S-Presso

Has anyone tried the MeCoffee PID controller from the Netherlands? (Just put MeCoffee in your search engine to find the site)

I'm looking to upgrade from my much modded Gaggia Classic (Auber PID, Vibiemme pressure gauge, IMS shower plate) to a Rancilio Silvia. Which I will need to mod to a similar spec, and the MeCoffee (with the MeBarista Android app) looks like a better option than the Auber. It has more control, including pump pressure, and looks like an easier install!

With some experimenting, it seems this could produce better and better shots.

Any thoughts, experience of this setup would be much appreciated.


----------



## cafe

S-Presso said:


> Has anyone tried the MeCoffee PID controller from the Netherlands? (Just put MeCoffee in your search engine to find the site)
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade from my much modded Gaggia Classic (Auber PID, Vibiemme pressure gauge, IMS shower plate) to a Rancilio Silvia. Which I will need to mod to a similar spec, and the MeCoffee (with the MeBarista Android app) looks like a better option than the Auber. It has more control, including pump pressure, and looks like an easier install!
> 
> With some experimenting, it seems this could produce better and better shots.
> 
> Any thoughts, experience of this setup would be much appreciated.


I just ordered it. I'll provide some feedback, after installing it.


----------



## cafe

S-Presso said:


> Has anyone tried the MeCoffee PID controller from the Netherlands? (Just put MeCoffee in your search engine to find the site)
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade from my much modded Gaggia Classic (Auber PID, Vibiemme pressure gauge, IMS shower plate) to a Rancilio Silvia. Which I will need to mod to a similar spec, and the MeCoffee (with the MeBarista Android app) looks like a better option than the Auber. It has more control, including pump pressure, and looks like an easier install!
> 
> With some experimenting, it seems this could produce better and better shots.
> 
> Any thoughts, experience of this setup would be much appreciated.


Installing was about an hour including losing one of thermostat screws :-(

I think it's a great setup. I think this way I have more control about the parameters and knowing which cause which result helps me to fine tune to my taste.

At least my first espresso was one of best I ever drank.

The pump pressure I am wondering a little bit because it actually only controls the valve... so there is no active measurement done. I asked them. They made measurements and experimented with some profiles (e.g. 70% to 100%). The percentages is the fraction of the power delivered to the pump. I need to check this out some time (perhaps it leads to even better results...).

But actually, currently I can't be more satisfied with the results using preinfusion and active PID.


----------



## jeffrey

cafe said:


> Installing was about an hour including losing one of thermostat screws :-(
> 
> I think it's a great setup. I think this way I have more control about the parameters and knowing which cause which result helps me to fine tune to my taste.
> 
> At least my first espresso was one of best I ever drank.
> 
> The pump pressure I am wondering a little bit because it actually only controls the valve... so there is no active measurement done. I asked them. They made measurements and experimented with some profiles (e.g. 70% to 100%). The percentages is the fraction of the power delivered to the pump. I need to check this out some time (perhaps it leads to even better results...).
> 
> But actually, currently I can't be more satisfied with the results using preinfusion and active PID.


I had a glimpse at the website briefly, is it just for android? What about ios or windows phone?


----------



## S-Presso

Thanks, cafe. Sounds good.

Still researching the Rancilio Silvia. Thinking of fitting a pressure gauge, which could be used to monitor any profiling. But not sure if there will be enough room for one and the MeCoffee module. Nice to know it works ok.


----------



## cafe

jeffrey said:


> I had a glimpse at the website briefly, is it just for android? What about ios or windows phone?


Yes, it's only for Android regarding mobile devices. They also have a Chrome Extension (so you can run it in Windows or OSX...).


----------



## cafe

jeffrey said:


> I had a glimpse at the website briefly, is it just for android? What about ios or windows phone?


...after some days looking at the temps I actually don't need to use the app at all. The dimmed light tells me when it reached it's temperature again and actually after a few seconds it's just near my set value. So no checking at all required, just pressing the button to shoot the espresso.


----------



## tso533

this looks really good, I think I may try it out on my Silvia and see how it goes, thanks for the info.


----------



## Norberto

The only down side for me now is that iOS is not supported and they do not have an ETA on an app if at all. Has anyone else tried it?


----------

